# Best poultry shears



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Just butchered our first chickens and it certainly would've been much better if my poultry shears were decent! I'd love to hear your favorites!

kids


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

Cook's Illustrated Magazine tested a bunch and says that MESSERMEISTER Take-Apart Shears ($23.99) Messermeister's super-sharp shears were a cut above the rest.


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks, I will look these up.

Kids


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

I asked this exact question the other day in the poultry forum. You can read the thread if you like (it's short) but the bottom line was:

Ikea poultry shears
"Good" (stainless steel) tin snips


----------



## Mac_ (Sep 27, 2009)

kidsngarden,

Are the shears at the link below the same ones that you recommended?

Amazon.com: Messermeister 8-1/2-Inch Take-Apart Utlility Shear: Kitchen & Dining

http://www.amazon.com/Messermeister-2-Inch-Take-Apart-Utlility-Shear/dp/B0006SSXBY

I was just about to post this same question asking about best poultry shears.

Thanks,

Mac_


----------

